# iPad's sold Saturday topped 300,000



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://www.theipadfan.com/apple-ipad-sales-figures-1-million-apps-downloaded-on-first-day/


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kinda takes the wind out of the rumors that there were a half-million sold two weeks ago....


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, by their math, it was 300K sold IN STORES and 350K sold via mail pre-order, to the tune of 650K+, which is pretty impressive for such an expensive device. I wonder if that "pre-order" number counts the 3G model coming out in a few weeks though, if not, then I would expect similar sales numbers for that model.

Interesting that it seems like not even half checked out a single book from ibooks  I know I downloaded at least 10 books the first day I got my Kindle. Guess the ipad as an e-reader wasn't the #1 selling feature.

I wonder how many of those million apps were the Kindle one. That would be VERY interesting to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I wonder how many of those million apps were the Kindle one. That would be VERY interesting to know.


Wouldn't it though? I haven't downloaded any books for the iPad...might put some ePubs on; and I did put a PDF on.

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I still find 300,000 to be a lot


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Kinda takes the wind out of the rumors that there were a half-million sold two weeks ago....


Actually if you read the whole article it is obvious that between 600,000 -750,000 total sold. 

Here is the entire text of the above linked article.

Following reports that the Apple iPad sold upwards of 650k-700k iPads as of launch day, comes an actual announcement from Apple. According to Apple, 300k iPads were sold on Saturday alone.

Apple announced this morning that it had sold more than 300,000 iPads on Saturday, the first day they were commercially available, add to that an estimated 350,000 to 400,000 pre-orders, and you reach the aforementioned estimated total. Moreover, users downloaded more than 1 million apps and a quarter of a million e-books from the iBooks bookstore.

"It feels great to have the iPad launched into the world - it's going to be a game-changer," said Steve Jobs, Apple's chief executive, in a statement. "IPad users, on average, downloaded more than three apps and close to one book within hours of unpacking their new iPad."

The sales figure was in line with some estimates over the weekend, including one from Piper Jaffrey's Gene Munster, who guessed the company had sold between 600,000 and 700,000 units over the weekend (that is, including Sunday). The number Apple gave included pre-orders made online.

Remember, this figure only comprises the Wi-Fi model (I have one), with the 3G model expected to arrive later this month (I am anxiously awaiting on the arrival of this one).

Will the iPad beat the first generation iPhone in the race to sell 1 million units? The iPhone took 74 days to reach 1 million, and if the figures from this weekend are any indication, it appears the iPad may shatter that number by as much as half.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The 300,000 number includes pre-orders, according to apple:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/04/05ipad.html

It's still quite a lot, especially for a niche device. And these numbers are kind of split due to the dual release of Wifi and Wifi + 3G on different dates.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Interesting that it seems like not even half checked out a single book from ibooks  I know I downloaded at least 10 books the first day I got my Kindle. Guess the ipad as an e-reader wasn't the #1 selling feature.


Actually according to the article there were a quarter of a million e-books purchased from the iBook store just over the weekend.

"Moreover, users downloaded more than 1 million apps and a quarter of a million e-books from the iBooks bookstore."


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I guess it depends on which ipad sales number you use. If they sold 650K, then 250K ibooks would be less than half, closer to a third. If only 300K ipads got out, then it would be closer to a 1:1 ibook:ipad number, though I am sure many folks got no books and some loaded up. 

Point being, the ipad is clearly NOT selling to dedicated readers, as I suspect the Kindles, on day of release, had many more e-book sales attached to each unit. We can use this to extrapolate that if there are (hypothetically) 3 million Kindles and 3 million ipads in the wild at some point, the Kindle and the Amazon bookstore would still account for a vast majority of e-book sales and uses. Publishers would have to focus their e-book efforts towards the Kindle since that would be the bulk of their sales, and it would deflate the aura of the ipad being a "Kindle Killer". 

Knowing the kindle app numbers would help a little so we could figure out what percentage of ipad users are more interested in e-books in general (since they presumably have a companion kindle or were a preexisting kindle reader), though I suppose folks with an iphone would be forced to use the kindle app (or some other third party app) since I don't think there is an ibook app for the iphone (is there? Coming soon, no doubt).


----------

